# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Polish  films

## possopo

hello, 
i'm a film buff desesperately looking for polish films by Andrzej Munk, Krzysztof Zanussi and Jerzy Kawalerowicz. 
very few subtitled films seem to be available. so far, i've only seen two films by Kawalerowicz and none from Munk and Zanussi. 
does someone have an idea of a way to get hold of such films (definitely subtitled)?

----------


## kamka

I believe as far as JUST the subtitles are concerned (say you get a hold of just a movie and wanted additional subtitles), you could download some of these at www.napisy.org
Other than that, I don't really know where you could get the whole subtitled movies, they don't usually release such in here, I believe. Another thing is, I never really looked for them, for obvious reasons  ::

----------


## possopo

argh, i tried to find czlowiek na torze, pasazerka and zezowate and szczescie and they apparently don't have subtitles for these films:/ 
but i think i found kontrakt ::  
well, when will someone translate films from these great directors?  ::  
even a lot of films from wajda are not available subtitled:/ 
anyway, thanks for the link :: ))  
EDIT: well, i was mistaken. kontrakt seem to be a stupid film with the christian slater. 
gosh, i think i've already seen almost every available subtitled polish film and that's pretty sad news.

----------


## kamka

sorry to hear you didn't find what you've been looking for there  ::  it's the biggest Polish site with subtitles, so I thought if it's anywhere, it's got to be there. 
Shame.
Especially since the movies you've mentioned are really good.
Well, I'll keep looking around, if I find something, I'll let you know.  ::

----------


## possopo

djenkuje (sorry if the spelling is wrong but i just checked the word on the internet and i quite didn't understand everything -too many words and an odd spelling for an alien). 
anyway, i guess there still are a few films from wajda i haven't seen from which i found the subtitles(panny z wilka and wszystko na sprzedaz) but i was extremely interested in zanussi and munk because they're incredibly famous and i still haven't watched any film from either of them (because of the lack of subtitles).

----------

